# Another Irish girl thinking about Canada...



## penny_lane (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi everyone,

My situation is a bit different to the ones I've already read about Irish moving to Canada.
I finished college in June (studied media in Dublin), I moved to Paris with a friend from home in September. We have our apartment until the end of August, and my work contract ends at the end of July.

I'll be back in Dublin in September, I don't know how long for as of yet. Like a lot of graduates I'm feeling a little bit lost and unsure of what to do next. I know that I a) can't afford to do a masters and b) don't really want to, as life experience generally stands for more than letters after your name in the media world!

I have thought about the Middle East as it would be very lucrative if I were to continue teaching English, but I don't really enjoy English teaching and would prefer not to continue with it after July... Of course if I don't have any other options I'll go with it as jobs for media graduates in Ireland are fewer than they ever were!

The life goal is to become a radio presenter, so if there were any apprenticeships or internships with radio stations or production companies that anyone here knows of that'd be great to know about.

My rough plan (I am only thinking about this, not making any decisions), would be to intern in a radio station and work in a bar/shop to pay the bills.

I have a very good friend living in Toronto at the moment who's kindly offered to put me up until I get on my feet, this is another advantage of moving to Toronto, I know I'd have someone I could rely on should I have any trouble with anything. Also he'd be able to give me good tips on places to live.

But I like to have as many opinions and different points of view.

So any advice that anybody has for a girl in her almost mid 20s would be brilliant.
I'd probably be making minimum wage, I won't be buying a car, and would be renting a small apt/sharing with people.

Any advice?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

penny_lane said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My situation is a bit different to the ones I've already read about Irish moving to Canada.
> I finished college in June (studied media in Dublin), I moved to Paris with a friend from home in September. We have our apartment until the end of August, and my work contract ends at the end of July.
> ...


Many young people go for a BUNAC or IEC visa. These are 1 year visas to allow people to come and work in Canada. You must leave the country at expiry date(s) unless you obtain a different status in the meantime.
IEC General Introduction
Work Canada | Working Holiday Canada, live and work in canada, Seasonal Jobs Canada, Jobs in Canada

There are only so many in each category each year so if intersted timing is of the essence.


----------

